# pictures from the SKIDKINGS JAN 1ST 2016 RIDE



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 3, 2016)

skidkings vbc january 1st 2016  ride ...cooooolllllnnnneeeeesssssssss.....84 riders ,temp in the 30's ,super bright sunshine....awesomness!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 3, 2016)

More pics


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 3, 2016)

More pics


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 3, 2016)

You guys are awesome Gary. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice turn out. Lots of cool bikes!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow, huge turnout, that's great. Looked like a nice day.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks Gary for all you do to keep these rides going and posting the pictures. 84 bikes this year, we've come along way from the old group of 10 riders!! Keep the rubber on the road bro, Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 3, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Thanks Gary for all you do to keep these rides going and posting the pictures. 84 bikes this year, we've come along way from the old group of 10 riders!! Keep the rubber on the road bro, Tim




Was that bald Typhoon tire yours?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 3, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Thanks Gary for all you do to keep these rides going and posting the pictures. 84 bikes this year, we've come along way from the old group of 10 riders!! Keep the rubber on the road bro, Tim




Thanks Tim the Skid!  Next ride is Saturday January 16th.....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 3, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Was that bald Typhoon tire yours?




HaHa no sir, that was one of the youngsters!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jan 4, 2016)

y'all are FLAMBASTIC....


----------

